# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  لطفا همه شرکت کنید : پویش ترمیم معدل و معدل برای کلیه رشته ها و نظام جدید و قدیم

## MYDR

*با سلام و وقت بخیر*

خوب دوستان عزیز این انجمن که حدود یک سال و نیم درگیر مصوبه ظالمانه شورا بودیم ! حرف ها زدیم و حرفها شنیدیم، بچه ها هم دو قطبی شده بودند بین نظام جدید و قدیم نوعی دشمنی و حق خوری به پا شده و این مصوبه بچه ها رو برو بروی هم قرار داد، به فکر بچه های کم برخوردار و مناطق محروم که نبوده، از همه اهرم های فشار برای اعمال نفوذ استفاده کردند !  میدونم که مجلسی ها هم کاری نکردند!
چیزی که خیلی مهم و حیاتی هست و برای همه چه از نظام قدیم چه از نظام جدید چه از هر رشته ای که باشید موضوع ترمیم نمرات و سابقه تحصیلی هست. در همه این مدت پیگیر احیای حق بودم، این پویش رو هم با دوستان و سردبیرهای فارس من صحبت و قرارهای پیگیری گذاشتیم! لطفا این رو امضا بفرمائید و در تمامی گروه ها و انجمن های کنکور قرار بدید !
دوستان فاز منفی : این ها اثر نداره و این چیزا رو دیگه بی خیال شید، آفرین ، دست شما درد نکنه ! 

این توضیح رو بدم که اینکه قرار هست برای 25 الی 30 آبان بخش نامه ترمیم نمره ای داشته باشند رو خیلی زودتر به شما اطلاع دادم! واین بین اگر برای ترمیم نمره که الان یک بار هست صدامون در نیاد آقایون مصوبه ای بزنند و بیاد اجرا و اعلام بشه برگشت به عقب سخت تر هست و همین گرما گرم مصوبات باید ما حق ترمیم نمرات و معدل رو بگیریم ! و نباید محدود باشه ! اگر ترمیم نمره و معدل محدود باشه دیگه خودتون بهتر میدونید چه فاجعه ای رقم میخوره !
لطفا لطفا 2 دقیقه وقت بگذارید و امضا کنید:

*ترمیم نمره و معدل سابقه تحصیلی کنکوری‌ها نباید محدود شود*

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/170755


بروز رسانی :

----------


## MYDR

پویشی از داوطلبان کنکور و والدین آنها جهت احیای حق ترمیم نمرات و معدل بدون محدودیت!

*این تلاشی است برای احیای حق از طرف همه والدین و داوطلبان کنکوری اعم از نظام قدیم،نظام جدید، تمامی رشته های نظری و هنرستان، برخوردار و غیر برخوردار :*
رشته ریاضی فیزیک،
رشته علوم تجربی،
رشته علوم انسانی،
رشته علوم و معارف اسلامی،
رشته های  شاخه فنی حرفه ای،
رشته های شاخه کاردانش، 
رشته های هنر،
رشته زبان،

وارد لینک زیر شوید که برای سایت خبرگزاری بسیار معتبر فارس می باشد!

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/170755

1- از سمت چپ صفحه، دکمه حمایت میکنم را کلیک/ لمس کنید،
2- شماره موبایل خود و کد تصویر را وارد کنید و دکمه ادامه را کلیک کنید.
3- یک کد 5 رقمی برای شما ارسال می شود ! آنرا در بخش مربوط به سامانه وارد کنید! 
4- تمام شد، دکمه حمایت میکنم، به حمایت شده تغییر می یابد.

لطفا در گسترش و امضا بیشتر مشارکت کنید در طی هفته آینده قرار است تکلیف ترمیم نمره و معدل توسط شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و سنجش و پایش کیفت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش مشخص شود!

با تشکر صمیمانه از کسانی که با بی تفاوتی و سهل انگاری از حق داوطلبان که تنها امید تغییر زندگیشان به این آزمون است،نمی گذرند.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

هرچی بیشتر به دنبال ترمیم باشیم امکان لغو چنین مصوبه ناعادلانه ای کمتر هست
آقایی که زودتر پیشگویی کردین و به مردم اطلاع دادین راه ما بهتر تن دادن به مصوبه نیست. چاره تلاش برای لغو اون هست.
هرچی بیشتر ترمیم ترمیم کنین سود آموزش پرورش و انتشارات ها بیشتر میشه و مصوبه شورا بیشتر ریشه میگیره.

----------


## MYDR

> هرچی بیشتر به دنبال ترمیم باشیم امکان لغو چنین مصوبه ناعادلانه ای کمتر هست
> آقایی که زودتر پیشگویی کردین و به مردم اطلاع دادین راه ما بهتر تن دادن به مصوبه نیست. چاره تلاش برای لغو اون هست.


هر چه بیشتر دنبال ترمیم باشیم ؟  متوجه هستید 7 8 ماه دیگه کنکور 402 تموم هست و این پرونده اش بسته شده !  
فکر میکنید میتونید و میشه لغوش کرد هنوزم ؟ سخت در اشتباهید ! نهایتا بخوان همین مصوبه رو کم وزیادش کنند دیگه این نیست که لغوش کنند! ( شما یا درگیر ترمیم نیستی ! یا اگر هم هستی برات مهم نیست! یا هر چیز دیگه !) و یا در کل نمیدونید با چه چیزی و با چه کسانی روبرو هستید !
کجای کاری هستی اصلا ً شما ؟! کجای کاری که هنوز نمی خواهی متوجه بشی ! برای لغو اون ؟ این همه زور زدیم و تلاش کردیم! شما یک سال و نیم پیش کجا بودن امثال شما؟! چی کار کردید برای لغوش ؟ چقدر پای مجلس رفتید؟ با چند نماینده حرف زدید؟ با چند تا نفهم سرو کله زدید برای جنابت آمیز بودن این مصوبه کوفتی؟  چندبار پا شدید رفتید سنجش؟ چند بار پاشدید رفتید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ! چند بار پاشدید رفتید خود آموزش و پرورش برای احیای حق؟ 
الان دنبال ترمیم بی محدودیت بودند یعنی این که همین مصوبه تا حد ممکن لغو بشه ! چون نمی تونند ! و عقل حکم میکنه اگر تحت هیچ شرایطی مصوبه لغو نشد این حق رو برای داوطلب ها از دست ندیم که بتونند در ترمیم نمره و معدل بدون محدودیت شرکت کنند ! واگر خوب بررسی کرده باشید و درک درستی از قوانین اون داشته باشید وقتی ترمیم معدل و نمره بی نهایت باشه، دقیقا حکم لغو مصوبه رو داره ! و هیچ فرقی با قبل نداره در کلیت ماجرا !
در ضمن بهتر حواست باشه ! پیگشویی هم نکردم برای شما!  خبرهای دقیق رو حداقل 10 15 روز زودتر به اطلاع همه رسوندم که گفتم در جریان باشید که بعد از اون تازه خبرگذاری مهر یه خبر از یه مسئول منتشر کرده !
عجبم از کسانی که در متن بالا نوشتم برای فاز منفی ها، دستشون درد نکنه ! به اندازه کافی آقایون گند زدن به اعصاب و حوصله ما !  دیگه روشنفکری و نظارت گران بها نخواستیم!!
 نظرشون رو برای خودشون نگه داشته باشند ! 2 دقیقه میخواهید یه کد 5 رقمی وارد کنند در راستای همین عدالت کوفتی انقدر سفسطه بافی و کبری و صغری چیدن نداره که ! بعدش میخوان برن چنین مصوبه ای رو که زور هیچ کسی بهش نرسیده رو لغو کنند.
حالمون بهم خرد از بس از کس و ناکس چرت و پرت شنیدیم ! منتقدین فاز منفی همه چیز دان علامه دهر، به کار عملی 2 دقیقه ای خواستیم انجام بدید،  اگر شما هم زحمت کشیدید و یک کار برای لغو مصوبه خواستید بگید تا دیگران انجام بدند دیگه انقدر تفرقه و مشکل تراشی درست کردن نداره که ! 
 بازم مجددا هم برای شما و هم سایرین امثال شما میگم !  فاز منفی و... رو بزارید برای خودتون ! و اگر تونستید کاری کنید برای لغو اونوقت بیایید ادعا داشته باشید.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> هرچی بیشتر به دنبال ترمیم باشیم امکان لغو چنین مصوبه ناعادلانه ای کمتر هست
> آقایی که زودتر پیشگویی کردین و به مردم اطلاع دادین راه ما بهتر تن دادن به مصوبه نیست. چاره تلاش برای لغو اون هست.
> هرچی بیشتر ترمیم ترمیم کنین سود آموزش پرورش و انتشارات ها بیشتر میشه و مصوبه شورا بیشتر ریشه میگیره.


کاملا با حرفاتون موافقم کسانیکه جیب آموزش و پرورشو پر کردن باعث شده اند این مصوبه اجرا بشه اولشم شک داشتن بتونن اجراش کنن یان که با شیرین کاری خیلیا متوجه شدن عه میشه جیب ملتو چاپید!!!به جای دوتا تاپیک درسی مفید انجمن پر شده از پیگیری و پیشگویی ترمیم معدل.بی خردی و بی عقلی بعضی از شیرین زبونارو بقیه دارن پس میدن متاسفانه

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> هر چه بیشتر دنبال ترمیم باشیم ؟  متوجه هستید 7 8 ماه دیگه کنکور 402 تموم هست و این پرونده اش بسته شده !  
> فکر میکنید میتونید و میشه لغوش کرد هنوزم ؟ سخت در اشتباهید ! نهایتا بخوان همین مصوبه رو کم وزیادش کنند دیگه این نیست که لغوش کنند! ( شما یا درگیر ترمیم نیستی ! یا اگر هم هستی برات مهم نیست! یا هر چیز دیگه !) و یا در کل نمیدونید با چه چیزی و با چه کسانی روبرو هستید !
> کجای کاری هستی اصلا ً شما ؟! کجای کاری که هنوز نمی خواهی متوجه بشی ! برای لغو اون ؟ این همه زور زدیم و تلاش کردیم! شما یک سال و نیم پیش کجا بودن امثال شما؟! چی کار کردید برای لغوش ؟ چقدر پای مجلس رفتید؟ با چند نماینده حرف زدید؟ با چند تا نفهم سرو کله زدید برای جنابت آمیز بودن این مصوبه کوفتی؟  چندبار پا شدید رفتید سنجش؟ چند بار پاشدید رفتید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ! چند بار پاشدید رفتید خود آموزش و پرورش برای احیای حق؟ 
> الان دنبال ترمیم بی محدودیت بودند یعنی این که همین مصوبه تا حد ممکن لغو بشه ! چون نمی تونند ! و عقل حکم میکنه اگر تحت هیچ شرایطی مصوبه لغو نشد این حق رو برای داوطلب ها از دست ندیم که بتونند در ترمیم نمره و معدل بدون محدودیت شرکت کنند ! واگر خوب بررسی کرده باشید و درک درستی از قوانین اون داشته باشید وقتی ترمیم معدل و نمره بی نهایت باشه، دقیقا حکم لغو مصوبه رو داره ! و هیچ فرقی با قبل نداره در کلیت ماجرا !
> در ضمن بهتر حواست باشه ! پیگشویی هم نکردم برای شما!  خبرهای دقیق رو حداقل 10 15 روز زودتر به اطلاع همه رسوندم که گفتم در جریان باشید که بعد از اون تازه خبرگذاری مهر یه خبر از یه مسئول منتشر کرده !
> عجبم از کسانی که در متن بالا نوشتم برای فاز منفی ها، دستشون درد نکنه ! به اندازه کافی آقایون گند زدن به اعصاب و حوصله ما !  دیگه روشنفکری و نظارت گران بها نخواستیم!!
>  نظرشون رو برای خودشون نگه داشته باشند ! 2 دقیقه میخواهید یه کد 5 رقمی وارد کنند در راستای همین عدالت کوفتی انقدر سفسطه بافی و کبری و صغری چیدن نداره که ! بعدش میخوان برن چنین مصوبه ای رو که زور هیچ کسی بهش نرسیده رو لغو کنند.
> حالمون بهم خرد از بس از کس و ناکس چرت و پرت شنیدیم ! منتقدین فاز منفی همه چیز دان علامه دهر، به کار عملی 2 دقیقه ای خواستیم انجام بدید،  اگر شما هم زحمت کشیدید و یک کار برای لغو مصوبه خواستید بگید تا دیگران انجام بدند دیگه انقدر تفرقه و مشکل تراشی درست کردن نداره که ! 
>  بازم مجددا هم برای شما و هم سایرین امثال شما میگم !  فاز منفی و... رو بزارید برای خودتون ! و اگر تونستید کاری کنید برای لغو اونوقت بیایید ادعا داشته باشید.




سلام  خسته نباشید من خرداد میخوام دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم حالا میگن واسه ثبت نام کنکور باید کدسوابق تحصیلی داشته باشی حتما خب من چطوری وقتی خرداد میخوام امتحان بدم قبل فروردین کدشو بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خب من شرایطم مثل دوازدهما میشه دگ  میشه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## MYDR

*قطعا افرادی که هیچ کاری برای لغو مصوبه نکردند و فقط ناله و... تاله سر دادند باعث شده که تاپیک ها بوی تعفن و مردگی بگیره ! 
و وقتی مشکل ترمیم و معدل نمره دارند فقط بلند ناله مثل ..... سر بدند !
اونهای که با منفعل بودن خودشون .....  اد بودن خودشون یه جا فقط لم دادن و می گن مقاومت مقاومت تا لغو !!! و حتما هم لغو میشه !
کسانی که هیچ کاری و هیچ غلطی نکردن و هیچ مقاومت نکردنی باعث جاری و ساری شدن چنین مصوبه های شدند که حالا دیگران رو به .... دگی خودشون دعوت میکنند! تا بدترین ها برای مردم رقم بخوره!
بی عقلی و بی خردی ورو باید در کسانی دید که وقتی خودشون از دستشون کاری بر نمیاد که هیچ وقتی دیگران هم اعتراض میکنند می گند بشینید سرجاتون این ها فایده نداره و تازه از بی شرفیشون طلب کار هم هستند.
چقدر بعضی ها باید کور باشند که گفته ایم فاز منفی خودتون رو در خودتون فرو کنید و این تلاشی هست برای حق خواهی و مرده نبودن مثل بعضی ها که شرافت حق خواهی ندارند و دیگران رو هم به این موضوع دعوت می کنند !  چون میدونستم چنین افراد پلیدی در سر راه حضور پیدا می کنند همون اول گفتیم چرند و پرند نبافید.
 چقدر افرادی نمک نشناس باید باشند که وقتی خبرهای مهم کشور رو زودتر به اونها اطلاع میدید که چنین کاری میخواهند آقایان مسئول انجام بدند در جریان باشید رو به پیشگویی تعبیر میکنند؟ جالب این هست که اگر هم پیش گویی کرده باشم چقدر پیش گویی قوی و معتبری بودم که این پیش گویی در فی خالدون بعضی ها مثل گرز رستم موجب درد و سوختن شده که بعد از پیش گویی من : خبرگزاری مهر به نقل از عضوی از شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش بابت ترمیم نمره و معدل صحبتی کرده که دقیقا همون های بوده که من پیش بینی کردم !
و چقدر باید پست و مریض و بی چاره باشه کسی که از درد حقانیت یک نظر منفی بگرده و به پست های روشنگرانه رای منفی بده !  تبت یدا ابی لهب....
*

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> *قطعا افرادی که هیچ کاری برای لغو مصوبه نکردند و فقط ناله و... تاله سر دادند باعث شده که تاپیک ها بوی تعفن و مردگی بگیره ! 
> و وقتی مشکل ترمیم و معدل نمره دارند فقط بلند ناله مثل ..... سر بدند !
> اونهای که با منفعل بودن خودشون .....  اد بودن خودشون یه جا فقط لم دادن و می گن مقاومت مقاومت تا لغو !!! و حتما هم لغو میشه !
> کسانی که هیچ کاری و هیچ غلطی نکردن و هیچ مقاومت نکردنی باعث جاری و ساری شدن چنین مصوبه های شدند که حالا دیگران رو به .... دگی خودشون دعوت میکنند! تا بدترین ها برای مردم رقم بخوره!
> بی عقلی و بی خردی ورو باید در کسانی دید که وقتی خودشون از دستشون کاری بر نمیاد که هیچ وقتی دیگران هم اعتراض میکنند می گند بشینید سرجاتون این ها فایده نداره و تازه از بی شرفیشون طلب کار هم هستند.
> چقدر بعضی ها باید کور باشند که گفته ایم فاز منفی خودتون رو در خودتون فرو کنید و این تلاشی هست برای حق خواهی و مرده نبودن مثل بعضی ها که شرافت حق خواهی ندارند و دیگران رو هم به این موضوع دعوت می کنند !  چون میدونستم چنین افراد پلیدی در سر راه حضور پیدا می کنند همون اول گفتیم چرند و پرند نبافید.
>  چقدر افرادی نمک نشناس باید باشند که وقتی خبرهای مهم کشور رو زودتر به اونها اطلاع میدید که چنین کاری میخواهند آقایان مسئول انجام بدند در جریان باشید رو به پیشگویی تعبیر میکنند؟ جالب این هست که اگر هم پیش گویی کرده باشم چقدر پیش گویی قوی و معتبری بودم که این پیش گویی در فی خالدون بعضی ها مثل گرز رستم موجب درد و سوختن شده که بعد از پیش گویی من : خبرگزاری مهم به نقل از عضوی از شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش بابت ترمیم نمره و معدل صحبتی کرده که دقیقا همون های بوده که من پیش بینی کردم !
> و چقدر باید پست و مریض و بی چاره باشه کسی که از درد حقانیت یک نظر منفی بگرده و به پست های روشنگرانه رای منفی بده !  تبت یدا ابی لهب....
> *


داداش بی زحمت جواب سوللم  بدی ممنونت میشم بالای همین پیامت پرسیدم ازت

----------


## MYDR

> داداش بی زحمت جواب سوللم  بدی ممنونت میشم بالای همین پیامت پرسیدم ازت


سلام برادر براتون جواب رو ارسال کردم !
موفق و سر بلند باشید ان شاءالله.

----------


## MYDR

برای همه کسانی ناکس قبلی و همه ی این دست از افراد آینده:
کسانی که میگن این  کارها اثرنداره حاشیه است، و ترمیم نمره  حق نیست ! این مصوبه زوره ! این  مصوبه ناحق هست !مثل سادیسم های روانی راه به راه رای منقی میزنید که روح و  روان بیمار عقده ای خودتون رو خالی کنید، که پشیزی هم مهم نیست و اونهای  که راه به را فقط زر میزنند این مصوبه باید لغو بشه ! کل این مصوبه رو باید  یک جا لغو  کرد و بند بندی باهاش برخورد نکرد :
   خیلی خوب ! مرد باشید، شرف داشته  باشید، جرات داشته باشید، غیرت  داشته باشید فقط باد هوا نخورید : یه زمانی  در طول همین چند روز باقی مونده ( تا قبل از دو شنبه  هفته آینده که گفتن  آموزش و پرورش جلسه برای ترمیم داره ،خود همین دو شنبه هم خوبه) اصلا ً هر وقت مرد شدید و تونستید :
پاشید جلوی  شورا  اعتراض کنید! یا جلوی آموزش و پرورش اعتراض کنید و بگید ما این  مصوبه رو  نمیخواهیم و این رو لغو میکنیم ! 
 اگر تونستید کاری کنید و 50  نفر همراه خودتون کردید با خودتون همین جا اعلام کنید:  همه انجمن هم شاهد  باشه من یکی هم 51 نفر میام و اگر  شما اومدید و ثابت کردید که من نیومدم  ادمین اکانت منو بن کنه ! 
اگر نه نمی تونید و هزارتا سفسطه و مغلطه کاری دیگه بهم می بافید، بهتره  سرتون رو بزارید پایین و دیگه بیش از این زر زدن هاتون رو کش ندید و ....  نگید و خفه خون بگیرد که با رای منفی زدن های شما بی شرف و بی غیرتی خودتون  رو نسبت به احیای حق همه مردم نشون میدید ! ترمیم نمره و معدل دیگه بحث  نظام جدید و قدیم نیست ! یک بحث کلی برای همه داوطلب ها است!
جدیدا ً هم در مجلس آقایون گفته اند: قانون مجلس باید اجرا بشه خوب ! نامه زدیم : خوب !  همه این ها رو قبل هم گفتید ! 
پس  هر وقت کاری کردید و این مصوبه لغو کردید : اون موقع بگید قانون مجلس اومد  سرجاش ! ما هم جشن میگیریم و خدا رو شکر میکنیم، ولی اگر این مصوبه با دست  های کثیف و خائنانه اش پیش رفت و کار گره خورد و مشکل ها حل نشد،چی ؟
  حداقل این حق ترمیم نمره و معدل برای مردم باید بدون محدودیت وجود داشته  باشه که ملت در به در و بی چاره نشند! ماهم میگیم گیریم: 99 درصد لغو بشه  ولی اگر 1 درصد کار مجلس پیش نرفت و نتونست این مصوبه رو لغو کنه اون موقع  چی؟! ( با ان شاءالله ان شاءالله گفتن کار درست نمیشه ! از عمل کار برآید،  همون های که خودشون این مصوبه رو امضا زدند حالا ان شاءالله ماشاءالله  میگن!)
در حقیقت ترمیم نمره بدون محدودیت لغو همین مصوبه به معنای دیگرش  هست! و وقتی ترمیم نمره بی نهایت باشه کنکور جدید میشه همون کنکور قبل فقط  در قالب جدید و دو مرحله ای شدن ! ولی اگر ترمیم نمره محدود باشه نمیشه  دیگه کاری کرد و به اجبار باید به رشته های دیگه ای رفت ! خصوصا که آقایون  تصمیم گرفتند پذیرش نهایی رو به دانشگاه ها بدند! و سنجش و پذیرش رو از هم  جدا کنند! و پذیرش نهایی از سابقه تحصیلی و آزمون کنکور صورت بگیره ! خوب  همین الان 85 درصد رشته ها با سابقه تحصیلی تکمیل میشه و این 15 درصد رو  وقتی به این شکل پیش ببرند یعنی فقط برترین معدل ها به رشته های پرمتقاضی  دسترسی خواهند داشت !  طرح نخبه پروری و نخبه گزینی و نخبه برسرکار آوردند   که خیلی ها از چت مغزها خبر ندارند که چنین طرح های ور در قالب مصوبه  کنکور پوشش دادند ! طرحی که جدیدا می بینید نظام به این رویکرد روی آورده !  از آقایون مسئول مثل عاملی و موکت باف با نبخه های دانش آموز دیدار میکنند  و بسار حرف های دیگر....

----------


## Amir_H80

> سلام  خسته نباشید من خرداد میخوام دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم حالا میگن واسه ثبت نام کنکور باید کدسوابق تحصیلی داشته باشی حتما خب من چطوری وقتی خرداد میخوام امتحان بدم قبل فروردین کدشو بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خب من شرایطم مثل دوازدهما میشه دگ  میشه راهنماییم کنید


سلام شما احتمالاً باید قبل فروردین بری مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنی همونجا که رفتی ثبت نام بهشون بگو کد سوابق تحصیلی رو بهت بدن ، عین مدرسه ها که الان هم دارن کد سوابق میدن مدرسه بزرگسالان هم کد سوابق بهت میده .
کد سوابق دو تا رشته مختلف فکر کنم فقط تو رقم آخر با هم فرقشونه!

----------


## MYDR

*امتحانات دانش‌آموزان دوره دوم متوسطه از سال آینده نهایی برگزار می‌شود - ایرنا*




> به گزارش ایرنا، عباس سلطانیان روز چهارشنبه در همایش تخصصی تبیین شیوه  نامه جدید شرایط و ضوابط پذیرش دانشجو در موسسات آموزش عالی و برنامه های  دفتر متوسطه نظری ادارات شهرستان ها و مناطق و مدیران مدارس دوره دوم  متوسطه نظری دولتی و غیردولتی استان مازندران در سالن فرودگاه نوشهر  افزود: دانش آموزانی که در سال تحصیلی ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ در دوره دوم متوسطه  مشغول به تحصیل هستند شامل اعمال سوابق تحصیلی شده و امتحانات آنها به صورت  نهایی برگزار و تعداد و عنوان های درس های نهایی در پایه های دهم، یازدهم و  دوازدهم برابر جداول اعلام شده و بعد از تایید شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش  اعلام خواهد شد.
>     وی اظهارداشت: امسال در امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم حدود ۸۰۰ هزار  دانش آموز شرکت خواهند کرد که در سال تحصیلی ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ تمام دانش آموزان  پایه دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم شامل اعمال سوابق تحصیلی شده که فقط در شاخه  نظری حدود ۲ میلیون دانش آموز باید امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنند.
>     وی تصریح کرد: براساس مصوبه ۸۴۳ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و الحاقیه  آن مشخص شد که در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ برای ورود به دانشگاه ها سهم سوابق  تحصیلی دانش آموزی ۴۰ درصد است که طبق جدول های که اعلام شده در سامانه  سنجش شامل دروس عمومی و تخصصی است که دانش آموزان پایه دوازدهم پس از  برگزاری امتحانات نهایی خردادماه نمرات آنها براساس ضرایبی که در این جداول  آمده سهم سوابق تحصیلی تعیین می شود و دانش آموزان در کنکور سراسری دفترچه  اختصاصی را پاسخ خواهند داد و آن نمره هم نمره آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود که  ترکیب این ۲ نمره می شود نمره کل که رتبه دانش آموز مشخص خواهد کرد و دانش  آموزان در مردادماه انتخاب رشته می کنند و اسامی قبول شدگان در شهریور ماه  اعلام خواهد شد.
>     مدیرکل دفتر آموزش دوره دوم متوسطه نظری وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت: در  کنکور سال تحصیلی ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ دانشگاه ها این سهم ۴۰ درصد و سال تحصیلی  ۱۴۰۳ و ۱۴۰۴ دانشگاه ها سهم سابقه تحصیلی به ۵۰ درصد که فقط پایه دوازدهم  ملاک است و در سال تحصیلی دانشگاه ها در سال ۱۴۰۴ و ۱۴۰۵ پایه دوازدهم و  یازدهم با سهم سوابق ۶۰ درصد و در سال ۱۴۰۵ و ۱۴۰۶ سهم سابقه تحصیلی ۶۰  درصد و هر سه پایه دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم شامل اعمال سوابق تحصیلی خواهند  شد.
> *نمرات ملاک مرجع* 
>     سلطانیان افزود: نمراتی که دانش آموزان در امتحانات کسب می کنند تا  امروز تاثیر مثبتی در کنکور داشت یعنی اگر دانش آموز نمره خیلی خوبی داشت و  نمره کنکورش افزایش می داد اعمال می شد ولی با مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب  فرهنگی تاثیر نمرات قطعی شده و اگر نمره دانش آموز در سابقه تحصیل پایین  باشد روی رتبه و نمره کل تاثیر گذاشته و پایین خواهد آمد که نیاز است که  دانش آموزان دقت، تلاش و تمرکز برروی برنامه درسی مدرسه و حضور دائم داشته و  درس ها را خوب و عمقی بخوانند تا نمرات آنها در خردادماه سال آینده نمرات  خوبی  باشند زیرا تاثیر قطعی برروی نمره کل دارد.
> 
>     وی خاطرنشان کرد: در گذشته نمرات ملاک مرجع بود و دانش آموز با گرفتن  نمره بیش از ۱۰ قبول می شد و ارتقا پیدا می کرد ولی امروز با اعمال سوابق  تحصیلی غیر از ملاک مرجع بودند هنجار مرجع خواهد بود نمره بخشی از کنکور و  سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموز را تشکیل خواهد داد تفاوت نمره دانش آموز با سایر  دانش آموزان در رتبه تاثیر گذار باشد پس هر دانش آموزی که در امتحانات  نهایی نمره بالاتری بگیرد سوابق تحصیلی بالاتری خواهد داشت.
> *سوابق تحصیلی برای هنرستانی ها*
> ...


حالا شرایط رو با گفتار درمانی های مثل موکت باف مقایشه کنید !
 مجلسی که نتونست حتی یه وزیر رو استیضاح کنه ! وقتی که نماینده مخالف وزیر صمت میگفت بیایید امروز رو روز آزادی مجلس اعلام کنیم ! وزیری رو که استیضاحش 3 ماه طول کشید تازه بیاد تو مجلس بعدش هم برگشت سرجاش ! و خودرو پراید بازهم پر کشید و شد هواپیما !  بعدش همه چیز هم هنوز گل و بلبل هست !
بازم میگم : بله ان شاءالله مصوبه لغو بشه ! کامل بره بر نگرده ولی به مضمومی از  حدیثی از حضرت رضا سلام الله علیها که می فرمایند : دفع ضرر محتمل ! کار خیر کن اگر آن دنیا نبود چیزی از دست ندادی اگر بود بر باد نرفته باشی !  پس ما هم میگیم لغو بشود، اگر نشد داوطلب ها گرفتار محدودیت ترمیم نباشند.
مصوباتی که به نفع و نجات دهنده مردم باشه اومدنشون مشکل داشته ولی مصوباتی که به نفع خودشون بوده و بی چاره کردن ملت همیشه به روز و تند به تند منتشر و صارد شده ! حالا ما باید همین الان به فکر حقمون باشیم، مصوباتی که صادر شد تا برگشت به عقب کنه و درستش کنه با کلی زحمت و مشکل روبرو میشه ! مثل همین مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که گفتن مصوبات شورا توسط خود شورا یا رهبری قابل لغو نیست و خود شورا بعد از 6 ماه مصوبه خودش رو میتونه مورد بازبینی قرار بده ! 
پس اصلا این پویش نه ! از هر طریقی که میتونید اعتراض کنید و نزارید حق ترمیم معدل و نمرات رو محدود کنند! و اگر خواستید از طریق این پویش اعتراض کنید که یه کار یه دقیقه ای بیشتر نیست و این رو توی همه گروه ها و بخش ها بزارید!

----------


## mohammad_kh199

#خبر
 برزخ فارغ التحصیلان یک ماه دیگر تمدید شد/ شیوه نامه ترمیم نمره تا یک ماه آینده منتشر می شود!

 طبق پیگیری خبرنگار بخش اجتماعی تسنیم از وزارت آموزش و پرورش، مصوبه مرتبط با ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی نهایی شده است و شیوه نامه آن تا یک ماه آینده منتشر خواهد شد، در این شیوه نامه تمام ساز و کارهای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات مشخص خواهد شد.

◾️ هر فرد یکبار سابقه تحصیلی را ایجاد کرده و فارغ التحصیل می‌شود و برای هر درس هم یکبار فرصت ترمیم نمره دارد؛ هزینه ترمیم نمرات در شیوه نامه ارسالی نیز مشخص خواهد شد./ تسنیم

  | فانتوم: رسانه تخصصی کنکور | 
 @academyphantom

----------


## mohammad_kh199

*اقا من به نظرم اینا کمر بستن به حذف داوطلبا هر کسی که نظام قدیمی یا خیلی از درسش گذشته هر کسی که فرصت ترمیمش رو استفاده کرده هر کسی که قبلا یه درسی خونده یه دانشگاهی رفته کلا هر بدبختی که از درس دور بوده پشت کنکوری یعنی فقط کمر بستن به حذف پشت کنکوریها خدا لعنتشون کنه اول زر میزنن ترمیم ده بار حالا همون یبارشم دارن میگیرن از خیلیا ریدم تو دهن هر مادر هرزه ای که موافق این مصوبه کوفتیه*

----------


## MYDR

> *اقا من به نظرم اینا کمر بستن به حذف داوطلبا هر کسی که نظام قدیمی یا خیلی از درسش گذشته هر کسی که فرصت ترمیمش رو استفاده کرده هر کسی که قبلا یه درسی خونده یه دانشگاهی رفته کلا هر بدبختی که از درس دور بوده پشت کنکوری یعنی فقط کمر بستن به حذف پشت کنکوریها خدا لعنتشون کنه اول زر میزنن ترمیم ده بار حالا همون یبارشم دارن میگیرن از خیلیا ریدم تو دهن هر مادر هرزه ای که موافق این مصوبه کوفتیه*



موضوع اصلی این بخش نامه و آیین نامه و ... و شیوه ترمیم نبوده ! اصلا موضوع نظام قدیم و نظام جدید و تراز و نمرات و و..... نبوده ! موضوع اصلی تعداد همین قضیه ترمیم نمرات هست که باید به دفعات باشه ! که در پست های قبلی با دوستان و همراهانی که این وضعیت رو پیگیری می کردند مفصل صحبت کرده بودیم!
 حالا عده ای با نامردی میگن  : من ترمیم نمره رو فقط برای خودم و یا برای نفع عده ای خاص میخوام ! همه ملت و مردم رو نمی بینید که به خاک و خون کشیده شدن با این مصوبه ! اگر حق ترمیم معدل و نمره رو نداشته باشند که دیگه هیچ امیدی ندارند و باید ترک تحصیل کنند یا به اجبار به رشته های دیگه ای برند! این ها هنوز حق ترمیم رو با لغو مصوبه رو یکی میدونند و حق ترمیم رو میگن یه بند از مصوبه ! اگر این هادنبال حق بودند ! می گفتند خوب ترمیم نمره سر جای خودش احیا بشه و فرآهم باشه برای داوطلب و از طرفی این مصوبه هزارتا آفت و بلا داره که باید از ریشه و بیخ و بن قطع بشه و براش تلاش کنند! 

ان شاءالله حق ترمیم معدل برای همه به دفعات قابل اجرا باشه !

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> موضوع اصلی این بخش نامه و آیین نامه و ... و شیوه ترمیم نبوده ! اصلا موضوع نظام قدیم و نظام جدید و تراز و نمرات و و..... نبوده ! موضوع اصلی تعداد همین قضیه ترمیم نمرات هست که باید به دفعات باشه ! که در پست های قبلی با دوستان و همراهانی که این وضعیت رو پیگیری می کردند مفصل صحبت کرده بودیم!
>  حالا عده ای با نامردی میگن  : من ترمیم نمره رو فقط برای خودم و یا برای نفع عده ای خاص میخوام ! همه ملت و مردم رو نمی بینید که به خاک و خون کشیده شدن با این مصوبه ! اگر حق ترمیم معدل و نمره رو نداشته باشند که دیگه هیچ امیدی ندارند و باید ترک تحصیل کنند یا به اجبار به رشته های دیگه ای برند! این ها هنوز حق ترمیم رو با لغو مصوبه رو یکی میدونند و حق ترمیم رو میگن یه بند از مصوبه ! اگر این هادنبال حق بودند ! می گفتند خوب ترمیم نمره سر جای خودش احیا بشه و فرآهم باشه برای داوطلب و از طرفی این مصوبه هزارتا آفت و بلا داره که باید از ریشه و بیخ و بن قطع بشه و براش تلاش کنند! 
> 
> ان شاءالله حق ترمیم معدل برای همه به دفعات قابل اجرا باشه !


*
والا اینجوری که اینا سیخ کردن من فکر نکنم فرصت ترمیم بدن کلا همون یکبار میزارن کسایی هم که قبلا ترمیم داشتن غلط میکنن ترمیم کنن
واقعا با حق یکباره ترمیم سالانه عده کثیری حذف میشن اینا به زور میخوان اینکارو کنن لعنتیا
*

----------


## MYDR

> *
> والا اینجوری که اینا سیخ کردن من فکر نکنم فرصت ترمیم بدن کلا همون یکبار میزارن کسایی هم که قبلا ترمیم داشتن غلط میکنن ترمیم کنن
> واقعا با حق یکباره ترمیم سالانه عده کثیری حذف میشن اینا به زور میخوان اینکارو کنن لعنتیا
> *


 بله همین طوره دیگه ! این ها میخواستن صف کنکور رو خالی کنند ! قبلش اومدن رشته های بدون نیاز به کنکور رو مشخص کردند ! دیدن ملت نمیرن سمتشون و صف هنوز شلوغه الان با تبر و ساتور افتادن به جان ملت که باید به زور برید ! فرصت ترمیم میشه آخرین نقطه و ایستگاه این مصوبه جنایت آمیز ! سری اول مصوبه همین مسئله به یه شکل دیگه بیان شد :  در مصوبه گفته شده هر داوطلب باید دیپلم متناظر با رشته خودش در سال 1404 به بعد داشته باشه ولی اومد در سری دوم برش داشته و گفتن تبصره ماده فلان حذف میشود ! ولی در همون اضافه کردند سابقه و ترمیم و... به عهده شواری سنجش و پذیرش ! یعنی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خودش رو مورد حمله افراد معترض قرار نداد و جا خالی کرده ! توپ رو انداخت توی زمینه دیگران و گفت باید اجراش کنید! حیس حرف هم نزدنید ! یه خط لازم الاجرا هم زد تنگش دیگه کسی نتونه جیک بزنه و این رویه هم به خاطر این هست که این ها متقاضی و داوطلب برای رشته ها و شغل های مورد نیاز دیگه میخوان ! تکنسین و... !  الان نیروی انتظامی فقط دیپلم جذب میکنه ! یا سیکل ! این موضوع در سایر موارد هم نیازش احساس میشه ! تنکسین برق ! تکنسین اتاق عمل و... ! خیلی ها دیگه به این رشته ها تمایل ندارند و خیلی از ظرفیت ها خالی میمونه ! این ها به زور میخوان ملت رو بر سر این رشته ها بگذارند! و با یک نوع حالت معدل بالا که نداشتی حذف شدی داوطلب!  اونو سر بریده به سمتی که میخوان ببرند!
این یعنی جبر ! به خاطر همین میگم تا میتونید تلاش کنید و صدای اعتراضی داشته باشید !
 حتی میگم بیایید همین الان همه باهم بریم آموزش و پرورش بگیم آقا ما حق ترمیم معدل و نمرات بدون محدودیت داشته باشیم! تو هم این وسط که داری پولت رو میگیری !

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> بله همین طوره دیگه ! این ها میخواستن صف کنکور رو خالی کنند ! قبلش اومدن رشته های بدون نیاز به کنکور رو مشخص کردند ! دیدن ملت نمیرن سمتشون و صف هنوز شلوغه الان با تبر و ساتور افتادن به جان ملت که باید به زور برید ! فرصت ترمیم میشه آخرین نقطه و ایستگاه این مصوبه جنایت آمیز ! سری اول مصوبه همین مسئله به یه شکل دیگه بیان شد :  در مصوبه گفته شده هر داوطلب باید دیپلم متناظر با رشته خودش در سال 1404 به بعد داشته باشه ولی اومد در سری دوم برش داشته و گفتن تبصره ماده فلان حذف میشود ! ولی در همون اضافه کردند سابقه و ترمیم و... به عهده شواری سنجش و پذیرش ! یعنی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خودش رو مورد حمله افراد معترض قرار نداد و جا خالی کرده ! توپ رو انداخت توی زمینه دیگران و گفت باید اجراش کنید! حیس حرف هم نزدنید ! یه خط لازم الاجرا هم زد تنگش دیگه کسی نتونه جیک بزنه و این رویه هم به خاطر این هست که این ها متقاضی و داوطلب برای رشته ها و شغل های مورد نیاز دیگه میخوان ! تکنسین و... !  الان نیروی انتظامی فقط دیپلم جذب میکنه ! یا سیکل ! این موضوع در سایر موارد هم نیازش احساس میشه ! تنکسین برق ! تکنسین اتاق عمل و... ! خیلی ها دیگه به این رشته ها تمایل ندارند و خیلی از ظرفیت ها خالی میمونه ! این ها به زور میخوان ملت رو بر سر این رشته ها بگذارند! و با یک نوع حالت معدل بالا که نداشتی حذف شدی داوطلب!  اونو سر بریده به سمتی که میخوان ببرند!
> این یعنی جبر ! به خاطر همین میگم تا میتونید تلاش کنید و صدای اعتراضی داشته باشید !
>  حتی میگم بیایید همین الان همه باهم بریم آموزش و پرورش بگیم آقا ما حق ترمیم معدل و نمرات بدون محدودیت داشته باشیم! تو هم این وسط که داری پولت رو میگیری !


*من تو چندتا گروه گفتم کسی هست همچین چیزی بزنه چون من واقعا وقتش رو ندارم سرکار هم میرم درس هم باید بخونم گیر این اموزش و پرورش عن هم افتادم...کسی کلا موافقت نکرد یعنی گفتن اقا ترمیم یباره دیگه کی گفته دوبارش کنیم؟ میدونی چون استفاده نکردن هنوز عمق ماجرارو نمیدونن و خیلی از کسایی که براشون مهم نیست درسخون نیستن درسخونا هم که اکثرا سال اول قبولن در کل امثال ما خیلی کمترن و اموزش و پرورش هم اصلا براش مهم نیست ما چی میگیم سنجش هم براش فقط دوازدهمی ها مهمن اونایی که سال اولین
خلاصه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنیم الان من یبار ترمیمم کردم کسی هم حرفمو گوش نمیده همه جا هم پس میخورم حق ترمیمم که یکباره واقعا موندم از تیر دارم برای کنکور میخونم الان سه چهار هفته ست کلا ول کردم چون بهم میگن امثال من حذفن*

----------

